# whats your favorite 12 GA slug



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

I have been deer hunting in ohio for years and have used alott of diffrent slugs I have found that for a smooth bore gun that brenneke 2and 3/4 were always the best and most accurate in most cases now we have rifled barrels and I have shot diffrent slugs but seem to like the lightfields 2and 3/4 hybred-exp 1and 1/4 oz the best I know that tecnology is increasing and slug design is also but the lightfielsd soft led hollowpoint has served me well from 20 yards to 150 I shoot a mossberg 835 with a rifeled barrel and a BSA red dot scope so what is your favorite and most accurate 12 GA slug


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

my 1100 seems to do the best w/ winchester sabots.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Back when I shot a smoothbore deer barrel, like you I had the best success with the Brennekes.
I upgraded many years ago to a Rem870 with a fully rifled Hastings barrel.
It really shoots the Winchester sabots well.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I only shoot smooth bore barrels and have had my best results with Winchester Super x rifled slugs. Remington sluggers are nearly the same in my gun, but shoot a wider group in my daughters. I have used the Hybrids from lightfield in my old rifled bore with great results.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Love the Lightfields too. Been shooting them for years. It's a big pile of lead and they leave a big bloody hole. The fly great too .
Bob


----------



## brewkettle (Sep 7, 2006)

Hastings 3" 1 1/4 oz Magnums from my Browning A5 12 guage with a Hastings Rifled barrel is all I have shot for the past 5-6 years. Awesome knockdown power with superb accuracy.

We have a "Lucky Shoot" the Sunday before gun season. 20 guys, $5 each. I won 2 years ago and came in 3rd last year to 2 scoped 50 cal T/C Muzzle loaders. Not bad for iron sights on a slug gun. The Lucky Shoot used to be 100 yards, its back to 125 yards with todays extreme equipment. 

Packed and Ready To Roll!


----------



## chet (Mar 11, 2008)

edit


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

I just load my own sabots.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Hornady SST's. I switched from the Lightfields, but still keep a few on me in the woods.


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

Remington Copper Solids....hold a nice tight group, and the knock down power is unbelievable.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I still like the brennekes in 3'' shot great out of my nova had it out yesterday trying it out for the first time was right on at 50 and about 1 1/2-2 in low at 100


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Federal 3" Barnes Expander's sabots work best out of my gun. I get a 1-2" group at 100 yards with a 3X9 Nikon scope.


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

Mostly use a muzzleloader, but when I feel like using the slug gun, whatever is on sale is my favorite. Except the Brennake's they jam in my Mossberg 500.


----------



## swamp ghost (Aug 22, 2009)

hornady sst's. 2 inch groups at 100 yards


----------



## pullinmeat (Aug 8, 2009)

Federal Barnes Expanders for me.


----------



## rrtresp28 (Sep 6, 2006)

Remington 2 3/4, 1once rifled slugs with my remington 840. it has dropped allot of deer for me.


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

Since I've moved from smooth bore to fully rifled barrel,I have shot quite a few different kinds of sabbots.(BRI(later changed to winchester) Winchester partition gold were my favorites until last year when Remington came out with Premier Accu Tip).

These slugs are a bit pricey but shoot great out of my 500. 1' group off a bench at 100 yds. The set up is: 1" high at 50 yds. - 2 1/2" high at 100 yds. - 0 at 150 yds. - 2 1/2" low at 200 yds. (So you have a 5" swing from muzzle to 200 yds).

They are a 58 cal. 385 gr. slug 1900 fps. (in 3" magnum)

I'm usually not one to spend big money on a new fad but every thing I read about these slugs was true. It's the best group I have ever got out of my gun.

And I busted an 11 point this year at 75 yds. witch is much better proof than shooting paper.(it made it about 25 yds. before it expired).


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Bonemann said:


> These slugs are a bit pricey but shoot great out of my 500. 1' group off a bench at 100 yds. The set up is: 1" high at 50 yds. - 2 1/2" high at 100 yds. - 0 at 150 yds. - 2 1/2" low at 200 yds. (So you have a 5" swing from muzzle to 200 yds).


I have heard good things about these slugs however you might want to double check the numbers again.

Not trying to be a jerk just don't want anybody thinking they can duplicate those numbers with these slugs.


----------



## toledoeyebanger (Jan 4, 2008)

2 and 3/4 Winchester Partition Golds using a rifled 870. Excellent patterns and incredible expansion. 
My father shoots an 1187 with a hastings barrel and for some reason it only likes the Lightfields and the Hastings sabots.


----------



## Pinochio (Dec 7, 2009)

Hornady sst work best for me.


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

Lundy said:


> I have heard good things about these slugs however you might want to double check the numbers again.
> 
> Not trying to be a jerk just don't want anybody thinking they can duplicate those numbers with these slugs.



I have to admit that I have not put them on paper past 100yds. but I will give it a try after the weather breaks this year.

I did set it up at 1' high at 50 and it did put it 2 1/2" high at 100 but I'll let you know how it goes further down range.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Boneman,

I look forward to seeing the actual field results versus the posted data on the Remington site.

They don't post 200 yd data, but a bullet with a BC of .145 that is 3.5" high at 100 and 0.0 at 150 is starting to really drop past 150. Should be somewhere around 9-12" low at 200. Still not too bad for a shotgun slug.

If you compare this slug to a 250 gr Shockwave from a MZ at a very common speed of 1900 FPS it comes in at 3" high at 100 to be 0.0 at 150 with around 8-9" low at 200. Pretty comparable especially with a big .58 slug the Remington is pushing


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

I shoot Rem. slugger 2 3/4,1oz out of a 870 smooth bore and rem. copper solid sabot out of the rifled barrel. Had good results with both. I have missed a couple times but I don't think it was the slugs fault.


----------



## flthednut (Feb 17, 2007)

So far the Hastings Laser Accurate 2 3/4 Magnum 1 1/4 OZ. has given me some very impressive results from my Rem. 1100 with rifled barrel topped off with a Bushnell Trophy series scope. At about 2" high at 50 yards it cuts holes and at 100 yards I'm dead nutz. Don't see the need for a farther shot where I hunt. Oh Yeah, It does put big holes in deer.


----------



## HWood (Jan 9, 2009)

For my Model 37 Ithica 12ga smoothbore I have found that Winchester Supreme Rack Masters have provided the tightest and most accurate groups for it. Second would be the Winchester Super X's and then the Remington Sluggers.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

federal 3inch mag for my single shot 12g pardner rifle barrel, i used the hornday sst. and the federal work just as well,


----------

